# Howard my duck passed sometime during the night



## bat42072 (Dec 25, 2008)

I found my duck howard(girl) dead this morning... I am guessing she never got over the dogs getting in her pen(when they killed foster) she had been acting fine...last night she was sitting in her nest... I didn't think nothing of it as she has been laying eggs this winter... she really didn't act like anything out of the ordinary... 



RIP my baby Howard... I will miss you and the way you always watched everything I did when I was outside...ink iris:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 25, 2008)

im really really sorry.

My pm box is open anytime for you.


RIP Howard baby.



xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Howard. :hug:


----------



## animal ry (Dec 26, 2008)

im so sorry R.I.P


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 1, 2009)

hi there 
im so sorry to hear about your loss 
if you want to talk just email me 
we lost lucy are rabbit on new yrs eve 
we had had her for nearly five yrs 
love varna xxxxxxx


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm very sorry about Howard. 

:rainbow:Waddle free at the bridge, Howard. 



Karlee:hug:


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2009)

So Sorry 

Do you have a picture of Howard to share? I love ducks 

My PM box is open


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm really sorry, I lost a duck too a few days ago RIP Howard xx


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 2, 2009)

Becca... I never did get pics of my ducks... now I regret not doing so... we lost Howards boy friend a few days later.... I beleive he died of a broken heart... he stayed beside her after she died and kept hanging around her nest and thats where we found him when he died.... My other ducks are doing great


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your baby. 

I love ducks, and it sounds like your little one had quite the life in your care. 

**** Dog! :disgust: 

In thoughts and prayers,

Carolyn


----------

